# I am at a loss for words



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

recent trips to fish strawberry (with very good fishing i might add  ) has put me at a loss for words....How are there so many coots up there? well 1. how do they get there and 2. when the water freezes where do they go? Everyone on here knows that a state champion flying coot can only get about 24 feet off the water and 400 yards before they get tired and land so how do they get up there and how do they survive because flying doesnt seem to work for them!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont know but last year I killed 14 with three shots at mud creek. 8)


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

coots are freaking weird birds!  
3-4 years a go they banded like 100 coots at one of our wma's to see if there were getting taken durring the hunting season, and the next year one was reported back, kill in Maine. :lol: 
i dont know how that happened, but that is one screwed up migration pattern that bird had! :lol:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

It is hard to believe but those guys do migrate! I think it is easier to believe that the earth has teleportation spots that they pass through! I still haven't decided which i go for!


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock: that is one heck of a walk


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats pretty cool about the banding... i always thought it was a rumor.
but ya, there were some pretty hefty flocks of coots up there all fall, and i would have to assume they migrate somewhere, cuz there is no open water left when it freezes over.

im glad they get out of there, though, cuz those dam birds have busted me way too many times when im sneaking good ducks closer to shore, and the coots are all a little ways out and get jumpy :x


----------



## teamhonkytonk (Nov 14, 2008)

I was told by the Ducks Unlimited Regional director that coots migrate at night. maybe its true I dont know


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

teamhonkytonk said:


> I was told by the Ducks Unlimited Regional director that coots migrate at night. maybe its true I dont know


I've heard that too actually.... but I think they have a mass migration with the famous snipe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

teamhonkytonk said:


> I was told by the Ducks Unlimited Regional director that coots migrate at night. maybe its true I dont know


Yep, coots migrate at night. Some travel great distances. Coots banded in North Dakota have been found in California and Maine.

Snipe will hang around until everything freezes. I know a spring or two in Rich County where snipe can be found in the dead of winter. I don't think snipe migrate by some "clock" like ducks and shorebirds do.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Coot do not actually migrate, nor do they fly from lake to lake. They are actually alien beings that have been sent here to spy on planet earth. They are occasionaly transfered (by teleportation) from one location to another so that they don't develope "personal relationships" with the local population.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Coot do not actually migrate, nor do they fly from lake to lake. They are actually alien beings that have been sent here to spy on planet earth. They are occasionaly transfered (by teleportation) from one location to another so that they don't develope "personal relationships" with the local population.


Ah......I didn't know that Loke.

"Do more gooder than your wellest time"?......Now I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

> "Do more gooder than your wellest time"?......


You had to know Heather. She had a special way of communicating with others. She had a ton of one liners that you just don't forget.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

See, I heard the same thing, Coots do not migrate at all, but I hadn't heard about the alien thing.
I heard that they grow off the bottom of the pond/lake and simply appear on the surface one day fully grown. Once they reach 4 months old or so, they pretty much vaporize and go back into the water to have the cycle start over again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Coot do not actually migrate, nor do they fly from lake to lake. They are actually alien beings that have been sent here to spy on planet earth. They are occasionaly transfered (by teleportation) from one location to another so that they don't develope "personal relationships" with the local population.


I'll ask the question everyone else is dying to know but won't ask! What kind of personal relationship did you form with your local coot population to gain that info? :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 told me about the coots. Since he is an old coot, I would imagine that he knows all about them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> .45 told me about the coots. Since he is an old coot, I would imagine that he knows all about them.


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> .45 told me about the coots. Since he is an old coot, I would imagine that he knows all about them.


How did I miss this accusation ???? BERG....is that you ??


----------



## Jozensg (Dec 11, 2009)

I know my lab flushed 7 up the other day at a WMA and chased one across the ice and caught it. Luckily he's a soft mouthed dog and it was a catch-n-release deal. (Who'd eat 'em?)


----------

